# santishi, or santi standing.



## jameschen (Feb 4, 2019)




----------



## jameschen (Feb 4, 2019)

very good standard of santishi


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Feb 4, 2019)

From the application point of view, the back hand is too far away from the leading hand. It's difficult to apply the switching hands strategy. Also, the right side door is open for

- left hook punch,
- left high roundhouse kick,
- right high hook kick.


----------



## jameschen (Feb 4, 2019)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> From the application point of view, the back hand is too far away from the leading hand. It's difficult to apply the switching hands strategy. Also, the right side door is open for
> 
> - left hook punch,
> - left high roundhouse kick,
> - right high hook kick.



No, santi stance is not fighting stance.  so don't understanding as modern boxing thinking.
.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Feb 4, 2019)

How about this stance?

- You are still in 30-70 weight distribution.
- Your back hand is next to your elbow joint.

You get the same benefit for health but with better application.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Feb 5, 2019)

jameschen said:


> No, santi stance is not fighting stance.  so don't understanding as modern boxing thinking.
> .


What is the stances purpose?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 5, 2019)

kempodisciple said:


> What is the stances purpose?



It is training proper structure, foundation, and endurance. However ultimately it must be able to move


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 5, 2019)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> How about this stance?
> 
> - You are still in 30-70 weight distribution.
> - Your back hand is next to your elbow joint.
> ...



Then it is not Santi Shi. If you want to train that way, then go ahead, but still, it is not Santi and is training something different. Santi Shi is not the fighting stance, it is close, but not the stance, it is for training. And it can be found in the 5 elements and if you are taking application with movement, tthe way the stance it trained, also has its applications


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Feb 5, 2019)

Xue Sheng said:


> Then it is not Santi Shi. If you want to train that way, then go ahead, but still, it is not Santi and is training something different. Santi Shi is not the fighting stance, it is close, but not the stance, it is for training. And it can be found in the 5 elements and if you are taking application with movement, tthe way the stance it trained, also has its applications


By moving your back hand closer to your leading hand.

PRO:

- You can apply switching hands principle.
- Your center line is more protected.
- You can protect your right side door with your right elbow.

CON: Your body is not fully stretched.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 5, 2019)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> By moving your back hand closer to your leading hand.
> 
> PRO:
> 
> ...




By moving your back had close to your lead hand you get a fighting stance....but the palms are in the wrong position...however it is not Santi Shi.

And one of the reasons for the back hand to be back is much the same reason as when you hit a heavy back you are not thinking about hitting the front of the bag, but the back of the bag.

Don't like Santi Shi, don't train it, but there are reasons in Xingyiquan to train it. However you seem to be confusing it with a fighting stance, which it generally isn't.


----------



## mograph (Feb 6, 2019)

Santi Shi is a training stance, not a fighting stance. Think of it as _conditioning_.
Not all stances are fighting stances.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Feb 6, 2019)

mograph said:


> Santi Shi is a training stance, not a fighting stance. Think of it as _conditioning_.
> Not all stances are fighting stances.


After those discussion, I have changed my opinion on this. The Santi Shi can be the releasing stage of the Pi. But it can also be the compressing of the Beng, The farther that you move your hand back, the longer striking path that you will have, the more power that you will be able to generate.

So if one uses Santi Shi to develop "compressing", it will make sense.


----------

